# what lures for bream



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

what lures do you find the best for bream i normally use sofftys the 24 carrot gold squidgy works well just wondering bout hard body's suggestions anyone


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

I used to have good luck using Halco Scorpian 52 but I seem to be in a bit of a dry patch with bream at the moment.

I am trying out Ecogear SX40 and they seem very good but I am still yet to get a fish on them. I dont think its the lures fault though... :?


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

i looked em up and they look like an awesome lure does any one know were i can get them from in sa


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

They should be in any decent tackle store. Doesn't have to be a big one. In fact, I can't think of a tackle store near me that doesnt stock them these days.


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

thanx guys found them just down the road in sports fish'n scene got a couple of darker ones cause the waters murky at the moment what coulers do u find the best


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

If you want to empty your wallet less swiftly, then try Predatek Micro-Mins. They aren't cheap, but they won't make your bank account bleed as fast as sx40s.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

My fav is the Scorpion 35. You will get hits when stoped on these lures as they are suspened.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Jackal chubbys are my favourite hb lure for bream, followed by the ecogear sx range


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Surface: Ecogear PX45; Smith Towadi; River2Sea (R2S) Bubblepop 45 or the smaller version.

Bibbed hardbody: Ecogear SX40; Micromin

Crankbait: R2S baby vibe (I think that is what it's called); Ecogear VX35.

Note: I've caught bream on all the above with the exception of the Ecogear VX35... (mainly because I don't own one ;-) .. but lots of good reports off the various fishing forums)


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

yep sx40 is universally acclaimed and gets the fish for sure but if you dont want to spend the mega$ on ecogears etc have a look at the dam mggrath attack lures the 50mm bibbed minnows are great and you can pick em up for less a tenner at motackle - colours C and G ;-)


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

My fav would have to be the halco scorpion 35 in firefin, crawfish and red stripe


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Aaaah! The good ol' Attack! One of my fav lures of all time - 18 species on them, in 2 countries! My fav Attack colors are B (FW & SW), C (bream & flatties) & H (FW & SW). I know the trend in Oz is to use mega-expensive lures and when I return home, I'm sure I'll be tempted to try one or two, but I reckon Aussies are too ready to spend too much on expensive lures. Attacks are cheap compared to the trendy ones.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Attack lure in Gold with black tiger stripes was my original best ever bream lure. Have since moved to SX40 and now Jackall Chubby Deep. With one exception... Bream don't seem to like a floating lure - i.e. one that floats upward when paused. So I have started using adhesive lead dots and have stuck these on either side of the head of the lure to make them suspend in the water column. Am getting a better catch rate - though it's early days.

My retrieve is...cast to the bank, then a couple of sharp cranks (to get the lure down), then pause for about 5 seconds, then one sharp crank, then pause for 5 seconds etc. Usually get hit on the pause.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Heres a few suggestions that I like to use.

For the Onkaparinga River these will always be in my tackle bag.










Left column

Strike Pro Small Fry II 
# 533
# 211

Strike Pro Pygmy II
# A07E
# 205
# XBBO (probably the most productive Pygmy for the Onka)

Right column

Eco Gear SX40
#333
#305
#301

And an old favourite a Raw Prawn in Black/Gold
You might notice a bit of a colour theme, I have seen and caught more bream in the Onka on gold lures for it not to be a favourite colour.

For West Lakes and around the Port these are some good all rounders










Left Column

Strike Pro Small Fry II
#905G
#904G

Strike Pro Pygmy II
#DU01
#DU02
#RE

Centre
Jackal Chubby #Wakasagi

Yo-Zuri Pins magnet #R732-HIV

Smiths Jade #15

Right
Eco Gear SX40
#307
#310
#343
#433

If I were to only have two lures out of these they would the Jackal Chubby #Wakasagi and the SX40 #344

Hope this helps


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't believe them turtle! 2 years of chucking SP's and hard bodies around for bream and still NOTHING!!!!!!  Pulled multiple fish out of the same area on bait no worries. On the lure front the best I could do was a coule of half hearted follows and bumps.  grumble, grumble.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

AJD,

Key to Bream fishing with lures is go really SLOW. Also put plenty of pauses in the retrieve. Bream will generally hit during the pause. Bream spook easily.

Occasionally you'll get a bream that is quite aggressive. They are said to be very territorial and will attack anything that comes into "their" space.

This year has been my best to date for big bream. Got 2 bigguns so far. Both on hardbodies. The first was 30cm beast on pink 4 inch DK hardbody lure, which I was jerking quite hard as I cruised along a local creek in January this year. The second was a 41cm number on a Jackall Chubby Deep I was jerking as I trolled in a local freshwater dam (of all places).

When I say "jerking" I mean I was holding the rod and occasionally jerking the lure forward to give it an eratic motion while I was pedalling along.

Good luck,'

Pete


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Bream dig lures trolled fast sometimes too-cat like reaction strikes...my faithful gold 2" old killalure....
johnny


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> AJD,
> 
> Key to Bream fishing with lures is go really SLOW. Also put plenty of pauses in the retrieve. Bream will generally hit during the pause. Bream spook easily.
> 
> ...


----------

